
US hunters shoot down Google fibre - philf
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/232831,us-hunters-shoot-down-google-fibre.aspx
======
steve19
I think it is more likely some reclusive luddite or kids, rather than random
hunters. Hunters take their occupation seriously. Nobody wants to be hit by a
stray bullet when hunting.

~~~
wglb
Not all gun owners are hunters in the sense you mean here. Drive out west,
particularly on secondary roads, and you will see road signs used as target
practice.

